
Xcode 9 - dirtylowprofile
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/DeveloperTools/Conceptual/WhatsNewXcode/xcode_9/xcode_9.html
======
rudedogg
Just installed the beta and I'm really impressed. Opening and moving between
source files is pretty instant on my 2014 13" rMBP. The new editor feels like
Sublime Text 3, which is what I've been waiting for. Even opening Storyboard
files feels at least 2x faster. Keyboard input also feels much better.

Sourcekit/completions still seem to slow things down when typing for me.
Hopefully that will get better soon too, but I'm really happy with the
improvements.

I'm curious what the editor rewrite means for XVim and other plugins. I really
hope either XVim will work, or they added more functionality to the new
extensions/plugin system so a new Vim plugin is possible.

\-------------------

I tried using the new Asset Catalog color feature but I'm not sure how to
include the color in code? I expected something like using image literals
added in Xcode 8 - but it doesn't appear to be how they work. In interface
builder however, they're really nice. A new section under "Recently Used
Colors" is added for your named colors :).

~~~
dirtylowprofile
Have you tried compiling? I was wondering if there was any performance
improvements on that portion.

~~~
rudedogg
Sorry, no I haven't.

There is a new build system though, and they say it's a little faster:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/De...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/DeveloperTools/Conceptual/WhatsNewXcode/xcode_9/xcode_9.html)

------
veidr
Wow, nobody? Well, I didn't download it yet, but I am certainly looking
forward to not seeing this anymore:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmm75ycej20h0d2/Screenshot%202017-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmm75ycej20h0d2/Screenshot%202017-06-06%2018.15.56.png?dl=0)

But I came here to hear all about how buggy it is and why I shouldn't download
it yet... where my complainers at??

~~~
nicky0
Asleep I guess.

------
Koshkin
I can't help but notice that excellent pieces of software (and hardware) seem
to be invariably created using development tools that are extremely
complicated, bloated, slow, and buggy. I do not know why this should be the
case, but XCode, as a tool, is no exception.

~~~
nicky0
Is that a comment on Xcode 9 or Xcode in general?

